# IMEI abfragen



## klofisch (2. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern mit einer J2ME-Application die IMEI abfragen. Leider gibt es immer nur Herstellerspzifische Konstrukte á la Schema doc.<hersteller>.imei.

Gibt es auch einen allgemeinen um Geräte unterschiedlicher Hersteller abzufragen?


Danke
Peter


----------



## mariosas (5. Sep 2007)

Nein!


----------



## NTB (5. Sep 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit Forensuche?
Dann hättest Du ganz sicher etwas gefunden


----------



## klofisch (5. Sep 2007)

Hatte ich ja..... 

Danke


----------



## mariosas (6. Sep 2007)

Viel Spass beim testen!
So viel Strings auch abgefragt werden. Bei 80% aller Fälle gibt es keine Ergebnisse außer der NULL.
Denn ist gibt dazu noch etliche weitere Einschränkungen und Bedingungen um die IMEI zu erfahren.


----------



## NTB (6. Sep 2007)

mariosas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viel Spass beim testen!
> So viel Strings auch abgefragt werden. Bei 80% aller Fälle gibt es keine Ergebnisse außer der NULL.
> Denn ist gibt dazu noch etliche weitere Einschränkungen und Bedingungen um die IMEI zu erfahren.



Also das gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht in diesen, sondern in den von mir oben verlinkten Thread. Aber dennoch würde ich von Dir gerne ein paar von den "etlichen weiteren Einschränkungen und Bedingung" hören. Welche meinst Du da, ausser denen, die bereits in dem Thread genannt werden?


----------



## mariosas (11. Sep 2007)

Es betrifft hauptsächlich Nokia. (von dem ich das folgende gefunden habe)
Nicht aus allen Nokia Handys lassen sich die IMEIs auslesen.
Liste: 
Einschränkung 1
Einschränkung 2
Es geht aber nicht auf ein Nokia 6131 NFC trotz Zertifizierung
oder direkt unter
Nokia Wiki Forum


----------



## NTB (11. Sep 2007)

Also doch nicht "etliche weitere", sondern genau das, was ich oben bereits geschrieben hatte.


----------



## mariosas (14. Sep 2007)

CLEAN


----------

